

Parental leave article and signal boost to contribute data - lolilo
https://medium.com/@davedash/my-paternity-leave-wasn-t-a-vacation-547ee9615d

======
lolilo
The data so far - [https://github.com/davedash/parental-
leave/blob/master/data....](https://github.com/davedash/parental-
leave/blob/master/data.csv)

